# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Le nouvel Office est arriv !

## Heureux-oli

Vous pouvez ds  prsent dcouvrir la nouvelle version de la suite Office.

Office 15 qui portera le millsime 2012.

Cette suite est disponible en tlchargement !
Essayez la !

http://www.microsoft.com/france/office/preview/

----------


## Heureux-oli

La nouvelle version de la suite Office vient de changer de statut.
Elle est passe RTM (Release To Manufacturer).
En gros, la production est lance.

http://blogs.office.com/b/office-new...aches-rtm.aspx

----------

